# The Tip Jar



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

Most of the customers I've had so far don't tip or seem confused about when the ride ends. They claim it's already included. Or their friend will chime in with "don't tip, they get most of the fare." I had one guy tip me $5 (before the ride even started) for putting the radio station on something else besides country. I was thinking about putting up a little jar, kinda' like what you see in front of a bar band...It wouldn't be too big. I was thinking about something the size of what Starbucks uses. You know, that clear, square container. I'd put a note that read: "Tipping is not required, but greatly appreciative. Have a blessed day!" I think if the customer saw that tip jar velcroed to my center console, It might make the whole exchange a little easier. I'd put a couple bucks and some change in there to bait him....but it'd be up to them whether they wanted to tip. I think it's a pretty good idea! $10 in tips an hour can add up REAL quick...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Perhaps pulling out one your guns would entice riders to leave money I your jar.


----------



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Perhaps pulling out one your guns would entice riders to leave money I your jar.


That's just plain crazy. I keep a loaded weapon in arms reach because I'm driving strangers around at night. I've never had any experience in the taxi industry and this is all new to me. I just started taking guns with me to ease my nerves...The situation the other evening didn't escalate (I believe) because I brandished a loaded handgun and the pax knew things could get bad for him. I didn't like the way he was looking at me, nor did I appreciate him asking how much cash I had on me. I felt as though he was getting ready to rob me and I never pointed the weapon at him. I was just letting it be known that he should pull his little scam on the next Uber/taxi driver, not me.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Here is a tip Doyle, when you pull over for a pick up leave a small distance between you and the pax so you can observe them walking to the car. If you dont like the look of them you can cancel and drive off. Talk to local drivers and work out where the no go zones are and avoid pick ups in those areas.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If you're going to put a note on your jar, I'd make sure you get your grammar correct. Should be " appreciated" not appreciative.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Most of the customers I've had so far don't tip or seem confused about when the ride ends. They claim it's already included. Or their friend will chime in with "don't tip, they get most of the fare." I had one guy tip me $5 (before the ride even started) for putting the radio station on something else besides country. I was thinking about putting up a little jar, kinda' like what you see in front of a bar band...It wouldn't be too big. I was thinking about something the size of what Starbucks uses. You know, that clear, square container. I'd put a note that read: "Tipping is not required, but greatly appreciative. Have a blessed day!" I think if the customer saw that tip jar velcroed to my center console, It might make the whole exchange a little easier. I'd put a couple bucks and some change in there to bait him....but it'd be up to them whether they wanted to tip. I think it's a pretty good idea! $10 in tips an hour can add up REAL quick...


You are right Doyle.....and for the fu*ks that don't tip....empty the chamber in their face.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 30, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Most of the customers I've had so far don't tip or seem confused about when the ride ends. They claim it's already included. Or their friend will chime in with "don't tip, they get most of the fare." I had one guy tip me $5 (before the ride even started) for putting the radio station on something else besides country. I was thinking about putting up a little jar, kinda' like what you see in front of a bar band...It wouldn't be too big. I was thinking about something the size of what Starbucks uses. You know, that clear, square container. I'd put a note that read: "Tipping is not required, but greatly appreciative. Have a blessed day!" I think if the customer saw that tip jar velcroed to my center console, It might make the whole exchange a little easier. I'd put a couple bucks and some change in there to bait him....but it'd be up to them whether they wanted to tip. I think it's a pretty good idea! $10 in tips an hour can add up REAL quick...


Hi! I'm a new driver and have only 25 rides, no one ever offers me a tip and some of the trips are short, one lady with three sticky finger kids on my leather seats provided me with the wrong pick up address, so I'm at the wrong place on my dime, and then when I get to the correct address they only want a ride to the local target, it's $4.00! She asked me if I'll be driving near by when they need a ride back. Some of the situations I have been in so far are funny and sad. I'm not sure I will make money at this. I went to the LAX airport two times at night and did not get a ride back, a long gas guzzlin ride home. I agree with you many times I sense people feel uncomfortable and awkward when the ride is over... like... this guy is great....SHOULD I TIP- OH THATS RIGHT I'm not supposed to. I'm 59 and drove a taxi when I was 20 years old in New York City grave yard shift for a year. I made better money then as I had cash tips. I hope things will improve. I will drive weekends only, in West LA, West Hollywood, Santa Monica, and see if things get better. I have also had two (I feel sick please pull over rides). On guy asked if one star means it was considered a short ride? One guy lost his baseball cap and called UBER asking for it back, I had to drive all the way to his house to return the one I found in the back seat and he said that's not the right hat. For $4.00 I should call uber to take me to the local mall so I dont have to drive and park, it's very cheap for the risk and a sad business policy. I know one thing I will need a better gas miliage car then muy 2007 Buick Lucerne 3.7 liter. V6.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> If you're going to put a note on your jar, I'd make sure you get your grammar correct. Should be " appreciated" not appreciative.


I kinda noticed that too, but maybe he's on to something. A jar w/ 'If ya'll culd gimme an xtree dolar are to, it shore wuld be apprecretive for me an the misuss,' might get some sympathy moolah!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I kinda noticed that too, but maybe he's on to something. A jar w/ 'If ya'll culd gimme an xtree dolar are to, it shore wuld be apprecretive for me an the misuss,' might get some sympathy moolah!


Doyle for president....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Doyle for president....


Na, he's already carrying guns. He'd be wanting to drop a 'nucular' bomb next. Which, on second thought, might not be a bad idea for a few places that come to mind.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Na, he's already carrying guns. He'd be wanting to drop a 'nucular' bomb next. Which, on second thought, might not be a bad idea for a few places that come to mind.


I have not figured out yet if Doyle is just ****in' with us or not. But, either way.....I like his style.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I have not figured out yet if Doyle is just ****in' with us or not. But, either way.....I like his style.


Yeah, I think he's definitely screwing with us, but I like it. Makes me feel less stupider, almost more smarter.

#WeNeedDoyles


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> You are right Doyle.....and for the fu*ks that don't tip....empty the chamber in their face.


I felt like liking this wasn't enough I also wanted to add <3 and XOXOXOX


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Luckily I know my town well enough not to pick up in anything but the safest areas.

This way I don't have to carry.

Plus I do heavily profile anyone who is getting in ... mainly by how they are dressed, hairstyle, speech pattern, how they carry themselves, and the general vibe they put off.

Dirty bums, crackheads, thugs, and meth addicts have very little chance of entering either my cab or uber car. 

One thing I like about uber, I know they at least have a credit card and a smartphone. 

One thing I don't like, if you give them the third degree too much before they jump in, your rating suffers.

Makes it almost make more sense just to drive off if there is any doubt without giving them a chance to talk.


----------



## Rapscallion (Sep 17, 2014)

Here in Charleston, some of us have started putting signs in our cars, with the usual "Tips are not included in your UberX fare.
Tipping is not necessary or expected, but is very much appreciated." I get some kinda cash tip from about 1 in every 3 fares.
In a tourist town like Charleston, everyone else has their hand out. Why shouldn't we?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> Here in Charleston, some of us have started putting signs in our cars, with the usual "Tips are not included in your UberX fare.
> Tipping is not necessary or expected, but is very much appreciated." I get some kinda cash tip from about 1 in every 3 fares.
> In a tourist town like Charleston, everyone else has their hand out. Why shouldn't we?


you risk deactivation and a ratings hit. all it takes is a pax to take a picture of your sign and you are smoke


----------



## Rapscallion (Sep 17, 2014)

Then I'll be smoke. The sign is staying.


----------



## wanderlust (Jul 23, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> Then I'll be smoke. The sign is staying.


Same thing here in Phoenix, most Pax think the tip is included. 
A Tip jar might not be a bad idea, especially with tourist season about to start.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

wanderlust said:


> Same thing here in Phoenix, most Pax think the tip is included.
> A Tip jar might not be a bad idea, especially with tourist season about to start.


...good luck, but it won't take long for one of your riders to report it on-line when he/she is rating you. Then...boom...your done.


----------



## Rapscallion (Sep 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce, I'm sorry that you don't want to see us make money and be successful.
However, despite your wishes, we are going to continue doing what has up to this point
worked out very well for us here in Charleston.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I've had uber send me one of those new feedback emails, which said that I asked for a tip and not to do so anymore, and if they keep getting such feedback they'll deactivate the account. I can't believe some people would take time from their day to write in to uber about an innocent jar with a very innocent note...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I was in a Florida this past week, and used a shuttle to and from the local car rental place. The driver had a piece of paper on passenger side sun visor saying "tips are appreciated"

I just might do that in my car... If uber deactivates me, no biggie. With these current rates its a money losing venture anyway.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> Worcester Sauce, I'm sorry that you don't want to see us make money and be successful.
> However, despite your wishes, we are going to continue doing what has up to this point
> worked out very well for us here in Charleston.


WHERE did I say (or even imply) that I "don't want to see you make money and be successful"? If you did your research BEFORE opening your mouth, you would see that at one point, I once actually advocated for tip signage in the car that would "educate" the riders. I had my signs laminated and ready to go. Then, some of the folks on this forum talked me out of my own stupidity. I got a reality check when I learned that a number of drivers who tried different variations of "passive tip solicitation" were summarily deactivated.

My post was merely an effort to give you a heads-up to the potential (and very probable) risks associated with overtly "thumbing your nose" at Uber's "no tipping" policy.
Just don't be surprised when Uber sticks that "thumb" right up your arrogant ass with an immediate deactivation e-mail. But, you clearly know best and do not require my help. Best wishes for copious tips. You may need them.....no unemployment benefits with Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I've had uber send me one of those new feedback emails, which said that I asked for a tip and not to do so anymore, and if they keep getting such feedback they'll deactivate the account. I can't believe some people would take time from their day to write in to uber about an innocent jar with a very innocent note...


You are actually fortunate that you only received a warning.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I've had uber send me one of those new feedback emails, which said that I asked for a tip and not to do so anymore, and if they keep getting such feedback they'll deactivate the account. I can't believe some people would take time from their day to write in to uber about an innocent jar with a very innocent note...


You are right about one thing. Many of our passengers do seem to have that "entitled attitude". They are just the type of folks who will jump at the chance to snap a photo of any tip solicitation (no matter how innocent or well intentioned) and send it on to Uber with a complaint. I am glad that you did not get deactivated. Best wishes...


----------



## Rapscallion (Sep 17, 2014)

Actually, Worcester Sauce, it may interest you to know that your own neighbors are the
folks who usually tip me the most. The airport passengers coming off the Boston flights
are usually the biggest source of sandwich money into my wallet. Perhaps it was you or
one of your colleagues who brought them over to Logan to get on the flights to Charleston
in the first place, so I definitely thank you for that.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> Actually, Worcester Sauce, it may interest you to know that your own neighbors are the
> folks who usually tip me the most. The airport passengers coming off the Boston flights
> are usually the biggest source of sandwich money into my wallet. Perhaps it was you or
> one of your colleagues who brought them over to Logan to get on the flights to Charleston
> in the first place, so I definitely thank you for that.


Sorry...but I am not "interested" in the least. Enjoy your tips while they last. My time has been wasted here. Consequently, I will be moving on now


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...good luck, but it won't take long for one of your riders to report it on-line when he/she is rating you. Then...boom...your done.


I don't like it but Wsauce is right.

Uber doesn't think twice about getting rid of you. One complaint and you are done.

You won't even get a chance to tell your side of the story, in fact they probably won't even email you.

You will just wake up one morning deactivated, hell, it could even happen in the middle of a long surge ride and you won't get paid LOL. They are ruthless.

The problem is there are so many drivers that we are individually worthless and totally disposable as far as uber is concerned.

I didn't see Wsauce telling you what you are doing is right or wrong, he is just stating the facts. One wrong person gets in and you are finished. 

EDIT: if you are aware of this and keep doing it, I respect the fact you have the balls to stand up to those egocentric pricks.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Sign sez: "No worries...UBER has your tip. Tips are included, and they already have it. Have a great day."

Or this one: "Tipping is not a city in China."

Or the old logic problem that makes robots melt down called Liar Paradox: "This statement is false-they are not lying about gratuities."

Huh?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> you risk deactivation and a ratings hit. all it takes is a pax to take a picture of your sign and you are smoke


We're all smoke. Some just take longer to dispearse. Like dust in the wind. Oh damn, I feel like writing a song!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I've had uber send me one of those new feedback emails, which said that I asked for a tip and not to do so anymore, and if they keep getting such feedback they'll deactivate the account. I can't believe some people would take time from their day to write in to uber about an innocent jar with a very innocent note...


These aren't 'PEOPLE,' they are Uber. Uber is Skynet on acid.

Are we not men?
We are DEVO 
DEE E Vee Oh


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I've had uber send me one of those new feedback emails, which said that I asked for a tip and not to do so anymore, and if they keep getting such feedback they'll deactivate the account. I can't believe some people would take time from their day to write in to uber about an innocent jar with a very innocent note...


Hey, you're a girl. I thought the lady drivers got money thrown at them like confetti??


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Hey, you're a girl. I thought the lady drivers got money thrown at them like confetti??


I thought so too, wrongfully


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Most of the customers I've had so far don't tip or seem confused about when the ride ends. They claim it's already included. Or their friend will chime in with "don't tip, they get most of the fare." I had one guy tip me $5 (before the ride even started) for putting the radio station on something else besides country. I was thinking about putting up a little jar, kinda' like what you see in front of a bar band...It wouldn't be too big. I was thinking about something the size of what Starbucks uses. You know, that clear, square container. I'd put a note that read: "Tipping is not required, but greatly appreciative. Have a blessed day!" I think if the customer saw that tip jar velcroed to my center console, It might make the whole exchange a little easier. I'd put a couple bucks and some change in there to bait him....but it'd be up to them whether they wanted to tip. I think it's a pretty good idea! $10 in tips an hour can add up REAL quick...[/QUOGo
> 
> Sounds like a great idea. The only thing stopping me from trying that is the off chance that someone would mention it to Uber. I really have gotten used to having the income stream and am naturally paranoid. I imagine Uber would cut you off pretty quick if they found out. Good luck, I hope you make big $$$.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> Worcester Sauce, I'm sorry that you don't want to see us make money and be successful.
> However, despite your wishes, we are going to continue doing what has up to this point
> worked out very well for us here in Charleston.


This is crap. Why would a driver in an entirely different market give a rats ass whether you make money or not? He is telling you the truth about Uber. They will deactivate you when one of your entitled little ***** customers complains. Whether you take his advice or not....you should at least say thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I thought so too, wrongfully


Bet you still do better than me.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I updated my sign. ... I'll post it tomorrow. Now its on neon green paper so the pax will have to pretend harder not to see it. It also has less words and cuts out a lot of the bullshit.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I have not figured out yet if Doyle is just ****in' with us or not. But, either way.....I like his style.


I am seriously considering carrying mine on Halloween night. Too much bs to be concerned with. As well as all the costumes you have no idea who these people are.


----------

